# Salaries & Living expenses in Ireland



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Good morning to everyone,
I would like to have some info about working and living in Ireland.I am single,no children,i am currently working as network engineer in a ISP here in my own country,have 9yrs of experience and i am thinking of moving to Ireland to find a job in the sector of Telecoms,perhaps in a big ISP in Ireland.
Because i dont have a figure at all, could someone give me some estimations about an average salary for an engineer in Ireland?.
I will be moving there with my wife,so how much a 2bedroom apartment would cost to us including some other extra bills?.
Is Dublin an expensive city in general?. Are there opportunities for someone to find a job there or it is just a "dream" because of the economical crisis in Ireland?.
Can anyone suggest me some good and affordable areas for a young couple to live in Dublin?.
Thank you and i will be waiting for your responses.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning to everyone,
> I would like to have some info about working and living in Ireland.I am single,no children,i am currently working as network engineer in a ISP here in my own country,have 9yrs of experience and i am thinking of moving to Ireland to find a job in the sector of Telecoms,perhaps in a big ISP in Ireland.
> Because i dont have a figure at all, could someone give me some estimations about an average salary for an engineer in Ireland?.
> I will be moving there with my wife,so how much a 2bedroom apartment would cost to us including some other extra bills?.
> ...


I know things are very bad in Greece, but Ireland isn't much better. It has its deep economic crisis, mass unemployment and redundancies, and there are tons of engineers looking for work - with the advantage of having local qualifications and experience. Frankly, if you are still fortunately enough to have a job, it would be foolishness in the extreme to uproot yourself and try your luck in Ireland, unless you have a comparable or better job already secured, which is most unlikely.

As for your specific questions, salary may be in the order of 25,000 to 30,000 euro a year, but much depends on your exact qualification and experience, and seniority of the post. Dublin is a very expensive place to live, though rents have come down in recent years because of recession but still a lot higher than in Athens. A one-bed flat may be around 800 euro/month, rising to around 1000 euro in most desirable areas.

Many young Dubliners live to the south of the centre in such areas as Ballsbridge, Milltown, Rathgar and Terenure, well connected with city centre by bus or Luas tram.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I know things are very bad in Greece, but Ireland isn't much better. It has its deep economic crisis, mass unemployment and redundancies, and there are tons of engineers looking for work - with the advantage of having local qualifications and experience. Frankly, if you are still fortunately enough to have a job, it would be foolishness in the extreme to uproot yourself and try your luck in Ireland, unless you have a comparable or better job already secured, which is most unlikely.
> 
> As for your specific questions, salary may be in the order of 25,000 to 30,000 euro a year, but much depends on your exact qualification and experience, and seniority of the post. Dublin is a very expensive place to live, though rents have come down in recent years because of recession but still a lot higher than in Athens. A one-bed flat may be around 800 euro/month, rising to around 1000 euro in most desirable areas.
> 
> Many young Dubliners live to the south of the centre in such areas as Ballsbridge, Milltown, Rathgar and Terenure, well connected with city centre by bus or Luas tram.


Thank you really for your advice.Do you have an estimation about the income taxes in Ireland?.I mean what is the tax someone needs to pay in case for a single or a married with or without children?.
Can you suggest a good web site where i could have a look on these figures?

The thing is that next week i am going to fly to Dublin for a 2nd interview with Eircom company which is an ISP company if you have heard of it.It is about a network engineering position,so i hope for a good offer compared to what i currently get here in Greece.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dimkatsar said:


> Thank you really for your advice.Do you have an estimation about the income taxes in Ireland?.I mean what is the tax someone needs to pay in case for a single or a married with or without children?.
> Can you suggest a good web site where i could have a look on these figures?
> 
> The thing is that next week i am going to fly to Dublin for a 2nd interview with Eircom company which is an ISP company if you have heard of it.It is about a network engineering position,so i hope for a good offer compared to what i currently get here in Greece.


Standard income tax rate is 20% but you get some credits such as for being single or married, and some deductions like for social security. On 30,000 euro, your take-home pay will be around 26,500 euro when married and 25,000 euro when single.
Irish PRSI PAYE Tax Calculator Ireland Budget 2011 budget 2012 budget 2010 Tax Refund karl grabe
Tax Calculator Ireland 2011


----------

